

Show HN: Get Startup Advice from Steve Blank - patrickryan
http://skillow.com/listings/185-get-advice-from-steve-blank

======
DannyPage
10 minutes? That's it? That's barely time enough to get introduced, let alone
get solid, specific advice. An instant reaction to my start-up might be nice,
but it won't be substantial information that I could truly act on. He would
probably just have to fall back on the same information that I could find on
his blog or Slideshare in order to fit into the 10 minute window.

However, 30 minutes or more, and I'd definitely consider bidding.

~~~
patrickryan
Thanks, I agree but that was all he would give.

